# eagle takes down deer!



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Amazing! Is that a golden eagle?

We had a bald eagle take down a goose today where I live. The kids got a nature lesson during Christmas break.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Holy cow!!! That was awesome. Has to be 1 hungry bird.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I have seen falconry, but sheesh. A guy is holding the bird at the beginning. That would be fun to check in. "What did you get it with, bow, gun?" "Nah, my pet eagle"


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

if that bird was being held it makes me think that the eagle could have been kept in captivity which also makes me think how long did they starve it before it was hungry enough to go after a deer


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is crazy...you would think that the eagle would have been hurt when the deer rolled over it, but it seemed fine.


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks to me like a young Bald Eagle but I could be wrong. The sport of Falconry does NOT starve birds to get them to hunt. And even a starving bird wouldnt go after prey he knew he couldnt take. I dont know what the status is on Falconers keeping baldies though. Thats great hunting...awsome!!


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

This video blew my mind.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

jeffmo said:


> YouTube- Eagle Catches Deer


Thats a really small deer or a really big eagle.


----------

